# While in Service Mode - No Security and App Communication



## WDY (6 mo ago)

I took the model Y to a Tesla service center in Jacksonville FL to replace the glass roof. Upon arrival I asked if the vehicle would be placed outside while it stayed overnight. The answer was yes, all cars are outside overnight. I asked if they would be turning off the security and cameras while it was at the service center. The answer was “while in service mode, security and cameras would be off. I said that I didn’t care for this to happen and the response was sorry, that’s the policy. I need the glass replaced so what could I do, but speak my peace. Also, does this happen at all Tesla service centers?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes it does. But the service centers also have cameras outside, and a lot of them have a locking gate.

What you can request though is they not put it in service mode until they bring it into the shop. They may or may not agree to do that.


----------



## WDY (6 mo ago)

Yes, I saw cameras outside the building, but are they functional? There’s no gate or fence at this location and it’s not a very good area. I did mention about the crime in this area and the response was “this is Jacksonville and it has a high crime rate”.

I did ask not to place it in service mode and they said it’s policy to enable service mode immediately when the car is checked in. I also asked if the service mode disabled security/cameras and they said it did. It’s good to know that events are still recording as you mentioned, however, you still can’t view the status of the car or cameras in the tesla app. I guess I expected better from Tesla, I only ask to at least treat the car as I would treat somebody else’s Tesla. I guess I’ll be evaluating other Tesla service centers in the future before the next service.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I have seen camera footage from service centers on youtube. One of them had to do with a Tesla being on fire when the SC is just opening, and they were rushing to move Tesla service vans that they used to block the parking lot (against theft presumably) while closed.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

WDY said:


> I took the model Y to a Tesla service center in Jacksonville FL to replace the glass roof. Upon arrival I asked if the vehicle would be placed outside while it stayed overnight. The answer was yes, all cars are outside overnight. I asked if they would be turning off the security and cameras while it was at the service center. The answer was “while in service mode, security and cameras would be off. I said that I didn’t care for this to happen and the response was sorry, that’s the policy. I need the glass replaced so what could I do, but speak my peace. Also, does this happen at all Tesla service centers?


Yes,

Too many owners were complaining, *****ing, and suing about this that and another while the car was in the shop. Tesla's easy answer was Service Mode, to turn the car communications off. 

Don't blame this on Tesla, blame it on other owners. 

And I guess that you'd probably be one of those owners.


----------



## WDY (6 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Yes,
> 
> Too many owners were complaining, *****ing, and suing about this that and another while the car was in the shop. Tesla's easy answer was Service Mode, to turn the car communications off.
> 
> ...


Well, I would like for the security and communication to be enabled when the car isn’t being worked on. Only because this isn’t a secured lot that the cars are in overnight. When the car is being worked on, turn on service mode.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

WDY said:


> Well, I would like for the security and communication to be enabled when the car isn’t being worked on. Only because this isn’t a secured lot that the cars are in overnight. When the car is being worked on, turn on service mode.


Honestly though, what are you going to do with that information anyway? If you get a sentry mode alert late at night, are you going to drive to the Service Center as fast as you can to stop whatever is going on? Or is it that you don't trust the staff at the SC and you want to watch them and make sure they don't touch what they're not supposed to, and don't joyride in your car?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

My vehicle is at the Service Center now. I am 100% fine with Service Mode. I can see if any doors/trunks are open or closed. I see battery SOC. Any damage is their problem as they inspect to car at drop off and note any damages, with photos. Keep in mind that in Service Mode if they SuperCharge the car, you don't pay. If it's in Service Mode and you are working on your Safety Score, you can't get dinged for hard stops, hard acceleration etc. Or if you have Tesla insurance, you don't get dinged for dumb driving during test drives.

Service mode stops owners from honking the horn remotely. That has been reported so many times.

It would be such a nuisance for service advisors to take it in/out service mode throughout the day. Its kind of automatic I think. Car goes in for service, its in service mode until it's ready for you. Also enables some access without your key card. 

Relax, whether its a new car for delivery or your vehicle in service, its their responsibility until you drive off.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

WDY said:


> Well, I would like for the security and communication to be enabled when the car isn’t being worked on. Only because this isn’t a secured lot that the cars are in overnight. When the car is being worked on, turn on service mode.


AFAIK, if the car is at the Service Center and something happens to it, it's the Service Center's responsibility.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> AFAIK, if the car is at the Service Center and something happens to it, it's the Service Center's responsibility.


It's nice to think thta, but has anyone seen that IN WRITING, signed by someone official at Tesla??


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> It's nice to think thta, but has anyone seen that IN WRITING, signed by someone official at Tesla??


I believe that's law, a mechanic's bailment.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I believe that's law, a mechanic's bailment.


Would depend on which state, at a minimum.


----------

